# Vaping and Oral Health



## Hooked (23/12/17)

Apparently it is not the e-liquid itself that has a detrimental effect on teeth and gums. It is the nicotine that is the problem.

“Vaping has not been demonstrated to stain teeth…”

“Studies indicate that nicotine does cause recession of the gums. Because it reduces that blood flow that passes through the veins, nicotine helps to deprive the gums of crucial nutrients and oxygen necessary for optimal health. Over time, that can cause gum tissue to wither and die.”

“There is also evidence that nicotine can be a contributing factor in conditions like periodontitis and gingivitis.”

“Nicotine has also been identified as a muscle stimulant, which can cause teeth grinders to intensify that harmful activity.” 


https://www.smoketastic.com/vaping-teeth/

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Carnival (23/12/17)

My brother’s friend smokes quite heavily, and grinds his teeth at night.. my bro took a video of him once and the sound was seriously unbelievable! That’s WITH a gum guard! I don’t know how he still has teeth.


----------



## CMMACKEM (23/12/17)

Apparently people get canker sores from vaping too.


----------



## Carnival (23/12/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> Apparently people get canker sores from vaping too.



Is there any article supporting this?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SinnerG (23/12/17)

Speaking of dental health, anyone do a oil pulling routine? Going to be doing a session of it at start of new year. Apparently very good.


----------



## Spyro (23/12/17)

SinnerG said:


> Speaking of dental health, anyone do a oil pulling routine? Going to be doing a session of it at start of new year. Apparently very good.


 What's that?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SinnerG (23/12/17)

Coconut oil pulling. Twice a day, 20 minutes each time. It's flavoured. My wife used the mint one. Just push it around, and pull between teeth. Whitens teeth, gets in everywhere and is antimicrobial and antibacterial. Helps with receding gums too, apparently.

Just go 20 minutes, then rinse out with salt water. Can get it at health shops.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro (23/12/17)

@SinnerG My sister told me about this a while back. Didn't know it had a name. It also apparently helps fix cavities. I'm gunna give it a go.


----------



## Carnival (23/12/17)

SinnerG said:


> Coconut oil pulling. Twice a day, 20 minutes each time. It's flavoured. My wife used the mint one. Just push it around, and pull between teeth. Whitens teeth, gets in everywhere and is antimicrobial and antibacterial. Helps with receding gums too, apparently.
> 
> Just go 20 minutes, then rinse out with salt water. Can get it at health shops.



Interesting! Might give it a go myself.


----------



## SinnerG (23/12/17)

Yeah, I haven't been to dentist in 1.5 years 'cos we pretty much lost all finances on my son's care. In that time, have had some gum recession and stuff filling leaked and fell out. Booking in for start of January. 

Doesn't help when you wife goes all health nut and opts for natural toothpaste which don't work for sh1t. They taste so bad you just don't want to brush long enough.


----------



## Hooked (23/12/17)

SinnerG said:


> Coconut oil pulling. Twice a day, 20 minutes each time. It's flavoured. My wife used the mint one. Just push it around, and pull between teeth. Whitens teeth, gets in everywhere and is antimicrobial and antibacterial. Helps with receding gums too, apparently.
> 
> Just go 20 minutes, then rinse out with salt water. Can get it at health shops.



Twenty minutes!! Wouldn't have the patience!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## SinnerG (23/12/17)

Yip, partly why I haven't done it yet. That, and I've kinda had enough of coconut oil ... Eggs taste like coconut, bacon tastes like coconut... 

But will start early January with it. Going to try my best in 2018 to get some health back.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## veecee (23/12/17)

SinnerG said:


> Yip, partly why I haven't done it yet. That, and I've kinda had enough of coconut oil ... Eggs taste like coconut, bacon tastes like coconut...
> 
> But will start early January with it. Going to try my best in 2018 to get some health back.


Our coconut oil tastes like nothing? Definitely no coconut flavour

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## SinnerG (23/12/17)

Two different types of coconut oil.
One is refined to be odourless and flavourless.
The other isn't and has that coconut taste to it. Apparently this is healthier, but I doubt there's a difference as it's really the basic oil in it that is the same.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (24/12/17)

lucky for me half my teeth is gone already because I'm allergic to coconut.hope this works for you guys I will stick to garlic and ginger anti bad stuff ,yeah bad breath


----------



## SinnerG (20/2/18)

Anyone have an issue with gums after quitting cigs?

Not a nice thing to speak about, but in the last week my gums have become sensitive, swollen and bleed a little when brushing. Gums aren't super red though. Would this relate to circulation improvement from getting away from nic? I'm doing 2mg and 3mg juices. I never have a nic feeling like cigs.

I have found an article that indicates nicotine could mask underlying dental issues due to it being a vascular constrictor. My basic thinking is: gum recession/reduction, allowing plaque build up below the normal gum line, so maybe when the gums fill out again (say, perhaps even circulation improves?) it places the plaque right under the gum.

Still trying to settle start-of-year finances, but I guess I need to get to dentist next week after payday.

Hmmm ... Juice or teeth ... Never thought I'd have to make such a decision 

EDIT: and also take my own advice and go get some pulling oil.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## zadiac (21/2/18)

SinnerG said:


> Anyone have an issue with gums after quitting cigs?
> 
> Not a nice thing to speak about, but in the last week my gums have become sensitive, swollen and bleed a little when brushing. Gums aren't super red though. Would this relate to circulation improvement from getting away from nic? I'm doing 2mg and 3mg juices. I never have a nic feeling like cigs.
> 
> ...



Nicotine was never the problem with smoking. It's the tar and the hundreds of toxic chemicals. No, haven't had any gum problems after quitting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (22/2/18)

SinnerG said:


> Anyone have an issue with gums after quitting cigs?
> 
> Not a nice thing to speak about, but in the last week my gums have become sensitive, swollen and bleed a little when brushing. Gums aren't super red though. Would this relate to circulation improvement from getting away from nic? I'm doing 2mg and 3mg juices. I never have a nic feeling like cigs.
> 
> ...



@SinnerG Join the Receding Gums Club - but with me it's also a "side-effect" (can't think of the right word now) of diabetes. 

For vapers, there are two possible causes: Firstly, my dentist told me that VG could affect one's teeth, therefore one shouldn't vape after brushing at night. The night-time brush is important - she explained that saliva helps keep bacteria at bay during the day. However, when we sleep saliva production decreases. So if you brush, then have a last vape-of-the-day, the VG is in your mouth and no saliva to protect your teeth and gums. 

Second reason, which I have deduced from the information which she gave me. We know that vaping dries out the mouth and that vapers should sip water while vaping (I wonder how many do?). If we don't, then it stands to reason that the mouth is drier than it should be, even with the saliva which is produced during the day. 

Conclusion: Don't vape after brushing at night. Sip water continually whilst vaping. 
Do I always follow my own advice? Not quite. I don't vape a tank after brushing at night, but I have the habit of having a puff of a cig-a-like just before turning off the light. Do I sip water continually during the day, since I vape continually? I do, but I think I could drink more. 

What I have been doing since a year ago, is to have my teeth cleaned by an oral hygienist *every 3 months.* Most people hate having their teeth cleaned because they leave it too long - a year or 6 months (as I used to). Then it's an unpleasant experience because of the plaque which needs to be scraped off. But if you have it done every 3 months it's a piece of cake. 

Receding gums are extremely serious. Loss of gums could lead to loss of teeth. Unfortunately once gums recede, they don't grow back again. The damage is permanent. However, you can prevent it from getting worse. 

You're in the T/View area which is where my dentist is. I go to Blouberg Dental - Wendy is the hygienist and Dr. Delia van Vuuren is the dentist. If you go mention my name - they know me well lol. I referred someone else I know to Wendy and after having had her teeth cleaned there, she was very impressed with the way that Wendy works.

Not a nice subject to talk about, but one which needs to be discussed, so thanks for your post!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SinnerG (24/3/18)

Thanks, @Hooked.
We switched to Northumberland Dentists in Parklands when my boy needed some dental work. I'll try next month to get a booking. This month has been a bit hard on the finances. Hopefully this week's holiday won't break my coming paycheque  (Why are local flights still so damn expensive?!?!)

No, don't vape after brushing. Straight to bed after that. But, yeah, gums weren't swollen much prior to switching, so we'll see. I already had a cracked tooth (damn you Big Korn Bites!!), witch led to a root canal a few years back which led to having the molar removed, and then there was the bottle-to-the-face incident many decades ago that resulted in crowns. Fun times.  

I recall in the past having sensitive gums at some points in time, but usually a dental cleaning and I'd be right as rain. Hopefully this is the case again. Maybe it's just worse from having to skip the yearly checkup for the past couple of years. I'll get the clean done and going to try the coconut oil pull. It worked very well for my wife.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

